# December Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Jazz & Jules

Jules & Jazz will start this Holiday Season with visions of sugar plums dancing in their heads!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

That is a great picture! Since Gus has never had a Christmas or winter before, I will have to see what we can do!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

rachel in the snow when she was a pup!


----------



## mist

bah humbug, my not so happy puppers
Oliver Gracie & Gabby


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Wow Jules and Jazz, that will be hard to beat!


----------



## Misslane&lois

HEHE HOW CUTEE awwwwww!!!!
i will send Lois' photo this week hehehe i love your goldens!!!.. mist.. the faces of your goldens are really funny. what were they thinking of? hehehehe COOL SHOOT


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's snowing outside right now, time to try and get a picture! lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Abby last Christmas....


----------



## norabrown

So cute! All of them!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well...poop. My camera is dead and needs to be charged and now it's not snowing LOL.


----------



## foreveramber

*amber*

not the best quality picture ever, but i absolutely love it...this is amber last year.
EDIT: mylissyk made this look SO MUCH BETTER!!! thank you so much!!! here it is....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

EDIT: this is my entry:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I like the second one where he's looking up at you. (And there's no picnic table in the background!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

OK!!! Rick, my entry is the 2nd one  

In case you forget, his name is Tucker and his owner is GoldenLover84 :


----------



## RickGibbs

I like the second one, too....


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Goldenlover84: it's amazing how sweet Tucker looks after having watched that video!! Was this before or after the great bow war?


----------



## Joe

GL84: second one is better.
I have to select something from my photos now


----------



## Jazz & Jules

GoldenLover84 said:


> I dont know which one to use... I like them both!!
> 
> Help?


I really like the second one better also!!!! How sweet is that face!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

i like the first one. LOL But go for the second. Tucker is handsome! For some reason i always thought he was lighter.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack not so happy


----------



## desilu

_EDIT: I forgot to say that this is not an official entry - I know we aren't allowed to have people in the contest entries._

Lucy is not so sure about that jolly old elf!










Cute story. When I took her for the picture, Santa asked if I wanted the pic with Lucy on his lap. I said that she was kinda big. No problem, he said. "I got rottweilers at home." Silly me - I thought Santa had reindeer!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Katie and Jaime


----------



## kellange123

*Daisy*










My Baby Daisy - kellange123


----------



## AquaClaraCanines




----------



## AtticusJordie

I always LOVE this kind of thread--there are sooooooooooo many beautiful pups!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel

It is going to be another tough month on voting for the pups.


----------



## Hudson

Love all the golden shots- the Christmas ones are good , snow one are excelent- tough judging again, but fun enjoying thephotography of beautiful golden moments


----------



## Tuckerbear1

Here is Tucker. I thought it was funny cause he moved the hat down over his eyes. He's such a cute little fart. 

Tuckerbear1 is me =)


----------



## Jo Ellen

Tuckerbear, I just LOVE that photo!!!!


----------



## Tuckerbear1

Jo Ellen said:


> Tuckerbear, I just LOVE that photo!!!!


Isn't it funny? If I tell Tucker to "lay your head down" he will lay it on the floor like that (or my bed, the couch, whatever) and just before he laid his head down he snuck a paw up there and tried to take his hat off. It was a totally accidental picture, but I love it! Then I cheated and made Wrigley lay down on the floor too. His was staged. =)


----------



## Tuckerbear1

Jo Ellen said:


> Tuckerbear, I just LOVE that photo!!!!


P.S. You can call me Tina if you want to. I promise I won't bite! :


----------



## Tuckerbear1

foreveramber said:


> not the best quality picture ever, but i absolutely love it...this is amber last year.


How sweet! I just love goldens and their white faces. They are just so sweet... and wise! I love this picture!


----------



## Joe

Here is our submitions for December (Lila)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey last winter.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Love this picture of Jester so much I am using it for our Christmas card....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I would post Tucker sleeping again because he was dreaming of sugar plums, but I think not. So many great photos...Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## NancyLu

*Summer with Santa!*

13 shots later...Oh well, it was a benefit for the Humane Society!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jules & Jazz will start this Holiday Season with visions of sugar plums dancing in their heads!


brilliant picture


----------



## vrocco1

Oh the Christmas contest is always the hardest!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> brilliant picture


Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mom

*Look at our girls!!*



NancyLu said:


> 13 shots later...Oh well, it was a benefit for the Humane Society!


Gosh, our girls look so much alike... Tessa's ok but will have her second surgery in a couple of weeks. She will be 1 yr old on Dec 18th!!! Summer looks great!!! 

Rick,
this is not my submission, I just wanted Nancy to see Tessa, if that's ok..


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Rose Lee with Santa*

Claire's Friend Rose Lee


----------



## RickGibbs

Technically, Santa classifies as a human, and our pictures aren't suppose to have humans in them.... And I don't know if we should make an exception for Santa...

But I'm willing to hear others feelings...


----------



## ninjuh

Star!


----------



## davebeech

RickGibbs said:


> Technically, Santa classifies as a human, and our pictures aren't suppose to have humans in them.... And I don't know if we should make an exception for Santa...
> 
> But I'm willing to hear others feelings...


How can you have Christmas without a Santa, I think you should allow it.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Santa in December is fine with me. 

However, I do feel it should be clearly stated, this is the only exception so we don't have anyone trying to play the Easter Bunny card and so on and so forth.


----------



## Faith's mommy

a few December's ago - but she looks so happy i had to include it -


----------



## Angel_Kody

RickGibbs said:


> Technically, Santa classifies as a human, and our pictures aren't suppose to have humans in them.... And I don't know if we should make an exception for Santa...
> 
> But I'm willing to hear others feelings...


 
Santa is sort of "superhuman"...I think it should be allowed for December. The Santa/pet pictures are darling!


----------



## RickGibbs

We also made the exception to the "Goldens Only" rule for bunnies on Easter......so I"m good with allowing Santa....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Santa is scary... LOL :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

davebeech said:


> How can you have Christmas without a Santa, I think you should allow it.


How about a "baby Jesus" too!! : 

I'm ok with Santa....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I just think if we allow one thing, we have to allow it all. What's Easter without an easter bunny...whats St. Patricks day without Leprechauns...etc etc :


----------



## BeauShel

Santa should be allowed. Not to many people take pictures of their pups with the easter bunny. Santa is special.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Jazz & Jules said:


> Thank You!!!!!!


you're welcome - I am having a pretty bad morning today but I glanced at that picture again and it gave me quite a chuckle- a much needed lift. When Lisa, my spouse , saw the picture she promptly said "this is the winner" LoL good luck -

maybe we can win January


----------



## RoxyNoodle

It's the long suffering expression I love in this one....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> I just think if we allow one thing, we have to allow it all. What's Easter without an easter bunny...whats St. Patricks day without Leprechauns...etc etc :


Yeah, but do you actually know any Leprechauns?!?! I know I don't....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, not REAL ones, but I know of some dwarfs who like to dress up for St. Patricks Day lol.

I was just thinking of people who don't really celebrate Christmas ????


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

*Winter Wonderland!*

Big Old Flakes & Tailer. Dog Heaven!​


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> I was just thinking of people who don't really celebrate Christmas ????


Even those who don't "celebrate" Christmas know that December is associated with the holidays.

Personally, I LOVE the snow pictures for December. So I'm good either way. It's everyone who votes, so we all determine who gets that month....


----------



## Hudson

*Santa's helpers*

Tonight I couldn't decide which photo to upload for the calendar so I will submit 2 and decide later if that is okay.


----------



## BeauShel

I like the first one of the both of them. Very regal and cute at the same time.


----------



## Hudson

Thanks, they are both taking their duties very seriously wearing the Santa hats - funny expressions , you are right 1/2 regal 1/2 cute


----------



## TheHooch

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jules & Jazz will start this Holiday Season with visions of sugar plums dancing in their heads!


What a great picture. But then they all are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech

Hudson said:


> Tonight I couldn't decide which photo to upload for the calendar so I will submit 2 and decide later if that is okay.


I like both of them too, but the second one just takes the biscuit for me..........love it !!!


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Big Old Flakes & Tailer. Dog Heaven!​


Quite possibly the most beautiful dog ever...next to Farley of course! I'll post his later...need to get them out of the camera


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thanks Farley Rocks! I kinda like his looks too! We were lucky when he picked us out!! Came right over to Hubby and sat at his feet and looked up into the 6'2"er's eyes...Hubby said...This Is the One! Oh yeah...it was Christmas Eve Day 2 years ago!


----------



## Zookeepermama

I was trying to get my tree up today, what a helper huh? 
This is Daisy's first Christmas! BTW its not fair! The snow ones are beautiful, but its Phoenix Arizona, theres no snow here!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I Love that Picture Zookeepermama!! Cards for sure!


----------



## heidi_pooh

This was from Otto's first Christmas. It was the first time I tried to make him wear something. I was expecting him to throw a total fit but I found out that he really likes to dress up. If he even saw those antlers he would start crying until you put them on him.


----------



## mylissyk

"...all snuggled up in her bed, while dreams of sugar plums dance in her head."

Amber makes me want to snuggle up with her.



foreveramber said:


> not the best quality picture ever, but i absolutely love it...this is amber last year.
> EDIT: mylissyk made this look SO MUCH BETTER!!! thank you so much!!! here it is....


----------



## dilly179

*Only a face a mother could love*

Our Daisy Girl


----------



## DanielleH

London...









or this one.. I can't decide which one I want to go with..


----------



## BeauShel

Both are really cute and I couldnt choose.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I like the 2nd one, looks like she's dreaming of Christmas!!


----------



## DanielleH

GoldenLover84 said:


> I like the 2nd one, looks like she's dreaming of Christmas!!


I was thinking almost the same thing..lol


----------



## ILoveAMonster

This is my submission!


----------



## RickGibbs

I like the first one, because I LOVE snow pictures!


----------



## ILoveAMonster

I forgot to add that his name is Monster.


----------



## RickGibbs

ILoveAMonster said:


> I, too, could not decide between two different pictures.


I like the first one....looks more like a calendar shot should look....


----------



## RickGibbs

ILoveAMonster said:


> I forgot to add that his name is Monster.


lol....duh.... I know that....


----------



## ILoveAMonster

RickGibbs said:


> lol....duh.... I know that....


 
Well, it says include name...I felt silly for forgetting it at all.:doh:
But, then again...it does say include username, too, should I have mentioned my username is ILoveAMonster? 
hehehe


----------



## RickGibbs

ILoveAMonster said:


> Well, it says include name...I felt silly for forgetting it at all.:doh:
> But, then again...it does say include username, too, should I have mentioned my username is ILoveAMonster?
> hehehe


Actually, I run into problems with members who have a lot of dogs...and they don't say who's in the picture.... For voting purposes, I don't want to include the dog's name unless I know for sure.

That's also part of the reason I didn't include the dog's names on the calendar this year....


----------



## ILoveAMonster

RickGibbs said:


> Actually, I run into problems with members who have a lot of dogs...and they don't say who's in the picture.... For voting purposes, I don't want to include the dog's name unless I know for sure.
> 
> That's also part of the reason I didn't include the dog's names on the calendar this year....


 
Ah, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Here's my chance to do something with this pic that I didn't end up using on our Christmas card! By the way, this is Sunny!


----------



## ILoveAMonster

ooh, I love it!


----------



## Nicci831

Here is Dallas, not happy about the hat!


----------



## Zookeepermama

Wow, there are so many great pics! The competition is fierce!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Bailey  It's been a while for a submission, but I snapped this at the cottage last weekend.


----------



## harlowsmom

Harlow


----------



## super_nova

I'm not sure if I am allowed to enter this one or not, it was taken by my friend a couple of weeks ago. Are we allowed to use photos taken by friends? I know the rules say that the photo has to be yours, but i was hoping that was more to stop the use of people using downloaded pics. Anyway here it is:

Byron:


----------



## Sunny Delight

Oh my gosh, this is so beautiful!! I LOVE when the trees all are snow covered like that!! This would make a beautiful January calendar pic. And it's funny how similar it is to your avatar, just a different season!




THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Katie and Jaime


----------



## Sunny Delight

Well, "legal" or not, it's an amazing pic of an absolutely beautiful pup!!! I'd look at it every single day of December if it was on my calendar!!



super_nova said:


> I'm not sure if I am allowed to enter this one or not, it was taken by my friend a couple of weeks ago. Are we allowed to use photos taken by friends? I know the rules say that the photo has to be yours, but i was hoping that was more to stop the use of people using downloaded pics. Anyway here it is:
> 
> Byron:


----------



## NancyLu

Nicci,
I just love that picture of Dallas. He looks fantastic! How is he doing?


----------



## NancyLu

Tessa does look so much like Summer! Cute pictures....I will be thinking of Tessa and wishing her a quick and easy recovery. Keep me posted on how the surgery goes.


----------



## DanielleH

wow Decemeber is gonna be another tuff month for voting...


----------



## Ronna

Here is Karlie enjoying her first winter. She loves the snow!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Sunny Delight said:


> Oh my gosh, this is so beautiful!! I LOVE when the trees all are snow covered like that!! This would make a beautiful January calendar pic. And it's funny how similar it is to your avatar, just a different season!


thank you very much - we may run this pic in the January contest since Jazz and Jules look like a sure bet for this month- I just cannot stop laughing every time I see that pic - it just doesnt get old


----------



## Jazz & Jules

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> thank you very much - we may run this pic in the January contest since Jazz and Jules look like a sure bet for this month- I just cannot stop laughing every time I see that pic - it just doesnt get old


You are such a dear but there really is some pretty fierce competition out there! And I wouldn't have it any other way!!!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's Carson.... this one won the poll....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Jazz & Jules said:


> You are such a dear but there really is some pretty fierce competition out there! And I wouldn't have it any other way!!!!!!!


I agree the competition is quite good -there is never a shortage of fantastic pics - The Hudson pics are also a recurring favorite of ours 

- those pointed ears in the elf hat picture are they key - I think - they just fit the composition of the picture perfectly - I honestly cannot control my laughter when I check this thread and see that pic


----------



## Jemma's Mum

Sunny Delight said:


> Well, "legal" or not, it's an amazing pic of an absolutely beautiful pup!!! I'd look at it every single day of December if it was on my calendar!!


That is a beautiful photo! do you use that as your screen saver?

cheers,


----------



## Jemma's Mum

This is from last December!


----------



## Nicci831

NancyLu said:


> Nicci,
> I just love that picture of Dallas. He looks fantastic! How is he doing?


Hi Nancy! Thanks for the compliment =) Dallas is doing so wonderfully! How is Summer Lynn?


----------



## Sunny Delight

Carsonsdaddy said:


> How about a "baby Jesus" too!! :
> 
> I'm ok with Santa....


Yes, that would seem the most appropriate, wouldn't it, I mean him being the "reason for the season" and all?


----------



## Sunny Delight

DanielleH said:


> I was thinking almost the same thing..lol


Yep, for December I'd submit the second one and save the first for January. London always looks great. *SHE* is quite the beauty!! I remembered!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

I love the amount of snow on Baily in this pic! And of course it is complimented by how handsome he is, along with his perfectly coiffed tail!! Make sure you re-submit in January! I'm probably going to have to choose a holiday themed one for December, as there are so many nice ones, and go with a snow one for Jan, or even Feb, otherwise, there's just no way to choose!! I want a collage with them all!!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Bailey  It's been a while for a submission, but I snapped this at the cottage last weekend.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Is there no secondary contest this time around??


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Here's Farley :wave:


----------



## DanielleH

Sunny Delight said:


> Yep, for December I'd submit the second one and save the first for January. London always looks great. *SHE* is quite the beauty!! I remembered!!


LOL... thank you for the compliments and suggestion I think I will do that...


----------



## alliegirl

*Mmmmmm snow soooo good*

Here's my calendar photo entry. Allie enjoying herself in the snow.


----------



## Hudson

Snow photos to me just create a wonderful ambience, Love the Honey wolves photo, ......we could make a wonderful calendar with just snow photos and christmas theme!


----------



## kellange123

Zookeepermama said:


> I was trying to get my tree up today, what a helper huh?
> This is Daisy's first Christmas! BTW its not fair! The snow ones are beautiful, but its Phoenix Arizona, theres no snow here!


I almost thought you stole my Daisy!


----------



## kellange123

super_nova said:


> I'm not sure if I am allowed to enter this one or not, it was taken by my friend a couple of weeks ago. Are we allowed to use photos taken by friends? I know the rules say that the photo has to be yours, but i was hoping that was more to stop the use of people using downloaded pics. Anyway here it is:
> 
> Byron:


Is your doggie that white?


----------



## super_nova

Yep.... that was taken 6 weeks ago and he has coloured up a little now but he will always be a white. I think Byron is more from the English lines which seem to be lighter than the american goldens.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Here's my Madders!! I hope this isn't too late!




















Here's one for the Fall months:









That's all I have for now! Thanks for letting me sneak this in...hopefully!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oooooooh!! I totally never *think* about there being a calendar contest!!!!! :curtain:

:::::whines::::: can we still enter????? Here's Geddy in her Xmas Hat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love all of these photos!

If you have Microsoft Office Picture Manager getting rid of red eyes is so easy. Here's one I did just now. I don't think you even have to click twice.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks Kim! I just got Adobe Photoshop and need to start playing with it to see what it can do!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love that photo!


----------



## norabrown

Wow! Such great December dog pictures. Good luck picking one! I'm glad it's not my job.

I guess I should start looking through here more often and upload pictures of my furbabies.....since they are adorable. <G>


----------



## Zookeepermama

norabrown said:


> Wow! Such great December dog pictures. Good luck picking one! I'm glad it's not my job.
> 
> I guess I should start looking through here more often and upload pictures of my furbabies.....since they are adorable. <G>


We all get to vote on the best pic, Im trying to narrow mine to the top 5 hopefully by the time Rick gets the poll posted.


----------



## RickGibbs

I've actually kept this open three days past when it was supposed to be closed.....

So, Submission are closed....

I'll try and get the voting thread posted tonight...


----------

